# Tarumen, the Land of Earth and Sky - Full



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

*The land is a large forest as far as the eye can see, following the undulating rocky hills that bend and ripple the land like waves upon a lake.  A bright haze fills the air high above, keeping things in the distance indistinct.  It is a hot land, with long, sun-filled days and brief cool nights.  Sturdy trees stab skyward, their massive trunks covered with fibrous bark, their roots plunging downward to wrest water from the soil.  Ferns and small plants cluster near the bases where the trees' roots trap precious moisture.*

*Entire villages here can be concealed within a fold of the hills, and often are, for the philosophy of all the races is to make as little mark upon the land as possible.  Elves make their villages amongst the treetops, connected with rope bridges.  Some have gone their entire lives without ever touching the ground.  Dwarves make their homes deep underground in the rocky soil, reaping the benefits of the earth.  They use volcanic fissures to heat their forges, the vents sending steam and smoke into the air at the surface.*

*Halflings actually live _within_ the trees, hollowing out small spaces like the woodpeckers they keep as pets.  Unlike the elves that use rope bridges, the halflings usually simply climb from place to place without anything more than ten strong fingers and toes.  An entire village may be within a single tree, with homes at one level, shops at another and so on.  Gnomes tend to life just _beneath_ the surface, hollowing out single hills or groups of hills, instead of going deep underground.  They share their homes with a variety of burrowing animals that act as companions and guards.  Gnomes tend to use their inborn skill at illusion to conceal their homes so well as to look as if they're not there.*

*Humans, of all the races, make the most mark upon the land.  Prying stones from the earth, they create stone structures between the giant trees, and even plant trees atop them to further conceal them.  As the link between trees and earth, human villages are often bustling centers of trade for all races.*

*Orcs and their goblinoid kin are nomads, restless wanderers with no permanent homes.  They sleep in tents of hide, carried upon the backs of their mighty elk steeds.  Hunters without peer and bloodthirsty warriors, orcs are feared by other races for their sudden, lethal raids.*

*This is a raw land, bordered by a great ocean on the west, and mountains far to the east.  Great storms can occur without warning, earthquakes can shake the land, and hot springs and geysers can suddenly erupt.  These fits of nature can set loose dangerous creatures to maraud the countryside and cause great woe.  When this happens, strong heroes are needed to stem the tide of destruction.*

*This is your land.  This is your home.  This is Tarumen, the Land of Earth and Sky.*

This game will be for, first of all, those people who have been looking for a game here at ENWorld and just keep getting here at bad times.  So if you've been looking for a game and keep missing the recruiting posts, now is your time to sign up.  No one else gets to sign up until I have a bunch of new people first!

You will be 5th level characters.  I would like everyone to roll for their stats using your own dice, or an on-line dice roller, whichever you prefer.  4d6, drop the lowest, six times, arrange as desired.  I'm using the honor system on this one guys.  *The only books available are the three 3.5 core rulebooks and the Arms and Equipment Guide.*  So please don't ask for others.  I have referenced the Arms and Equipment Guide below for some things, and I can elaborate on some of the AaEG stuff if necessary.

Hit points will be max at first level, then 75% + Con each level thereafter.  Gold for each character is 11,000gp.  No one item can be more than 3,700gp.  No two items can total more than 7,400gp.  Consider some of the things below before making your character.  

I'm making the following minor changes to the races to reflect the world:  Elves and half-elves get a +2 racial bonus to Balance checks to reflect their inborn sense of security high above ground.  Half-orcs get a +2 racial bonus to Survival checks to reflect their nomadic lifestyle.

Also, here are some considerations:  Many races live in or close to the trees.  Heavy armor is generally not used because it interferes with climbing those trees.  However, it may be used by those who travel upon the ground or under the ground (humans, orcs, dwarves, sometimes gnomes).  Also because of the fact that it's relatively hot, most prefer armor made of anything but metal.  Leather, bone, leaves, wicker, cord, and hide are more common than metal.  (The Arms and Equipment Guide has stats for several of those types of armor.)  

The tree-dwelling races have little occasion to ride horses, dogs, or elk.  However the tree-dwelling races do train giant eagles, owls, and ravens to carry them long distances.  A trained elk runs the same price as a heavy warhorse.  A trained giant eagle is 5,000gp, a trained giant owl is 5,000gp, and a trained giant raven is 3,500gp.  If someone really, really wants a trained giant bird (because it's out of the price guidelines I set) please let me know and we can work something out.  

*Heroes of Earth and Sky*
_Bluecloud _ - *Zan Kai'jin* - LN Male Half-Elf Monk 5
_unleashed_ - *Gothog Turnskull* - NG Male Half-Orc Fighter 5
_sword-dancer_ - *Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen Male* - NG Half-Elf Ranger 5
_kirinke_ - *Cerithea Rilynn Altinddare* - CG Elf Ranger 2/Cleric 3 of Ehlonna 
_sukael_ - *Erland M. Grauhim* - NG Male Human Druid 5
_Verbatim_ - *Throreth* - LN Male Elf Diviner 5 

*Alternates*
Kreik 
Ranger Rick


----------



## sword-dancer (Apr 25, 2005)

Under the Information,that I don`t own AaEG i would like tosign in, preferred as an human or half elven Ranger or fighter.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm signed up as an alternate for Rystil Arden's NeoSpelljamming Campaign Setting and have no other online games at the moment. I'd like to sign up as well. Count me in as an human fighter.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

Glad to have you two aboard.  I'll try to get some information on alternate armors up soon.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 25, 2005)

hmmm. would like to join. Sounds quite interesting. how about an elvish ranger/cleric? Deities I guess would be elvish patheon/normal D&D deities?

I'm only in 2 pbp games right now.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm not currently involved in any online games but would be curious to give it a try. Your setting certaintly sounds interesting. How frequently will players be posting? Are other WotC books right out or can we make special requests? I generally like the little guys so I'd perhaps play a gnome sorcerer or a halfling rogue depending on other people's character choices.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

For frequency of posting, every day would be nice, but I know that things come up.  So every other day or so would be great.  I have a policy here on posting, and I'll put that up now.

*Isida's Game Policy*. If someone doesn't post for over three days and they are holding up the game because of it, I will NPC your player until you return (and you can immediately take up the reins agan). Absence for two weeks without prior notice means I bring in an alternate to take over your character (and they are allowed to make changes to them) or I bring in an entirely new player and character. 

If we're in a closed environment and someone wants to bring in a new character, I reserve the right to have your character wander off, lose interest, take a new job, switch sides, or even kill them in order to keep the game moving. I do not want to have to play three abandoned PCs, so I will probably find a way to remove them from the party at the first available opportunity. 

Please, please, please e-mail me if you realize you haven't posted in several days and real life is keeping you busy. I'd rather know that someone has had a hectic day at work than they found my game boring and quit. And if you find my games boring or confusing, please e-mail me to express your concerns. I'd hate for anyone to be bored playing my games.

As for other WotC books, nope.  In deference to keeping this fairly simple I'm going to be strict on book choices.  But if you're looking for more book variety, I'm currently recruiting for a different game of mine if you're interested.  Gardens and the Graves - OOC

And yes, diety choices are as per PHB chapter 6.


----------



## Bluecloud (Apr 25, 2005)

I would love to be in as a half-elf monk =).  Thanks again Isida for starting this game for those challenged in game finding.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 25, 2005)

Do you have a full party or do you want more?


If you asked me last week I would have been unlucky, but than poof I got into one, and now I read this.  I am just curios if you are closing yet.  If not and I still qualify I would like to join.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

Sure thing Bluecloud.

Looking at our current line-up, I think we have the core of a very solid group.

For those interested in rangers, here's some suggestions for favored enemies:  In a world of large trees and large forests, the animals tend to grow to massive proportions, as do the magical beasts, magical plants, vermin, and oozes.  Giants also roam the hills and mountains.  Elementals tend to lurk wherever the massive storms have passed.  Undead, outsiders, and dragons are fairly rare.  Aberrations are neither rare nor common.  Of course various humanoids (goblins, orcs, ogres) also roam in great numbers.  The most common threat to a human or gnome village is humanoids, giants, or mad beasts.  In the trees its animals, magical beasts, and plants most often.  Dwarves are most often plagued with humanoids, giants, and oozes.


----------



## sukael (Apr 25, 2005)

I'd be happy to join, probably as a human druid.  A single special request, though--would you allow me to have electrical versions of the assorted fire-descriptor evocation spells?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 25, 2005)

sukael, that would be fine.   Welcome aboard

Rogue's gallery is up!  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2196681#post2196681

Since I now have six players, I'm just going to be taking alternates from now on.


----------



## Bluecloud (Apr 25, 2005)

seeing as how i don't have the equipment guide book i was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for a monk?  i have no problem starting without anything good and just using equipment from the PHB and saving the money for later in the game when i might need it but if anybody knows of anything that would prove extra useful to me, i'm here listening.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 25, 2005)

hmm.
Since I'm playing an elvish cleric/ranger, I was wondering if her favored enemy could be humans. She'd mostly specialize in bandits and other such varmints though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

and this would be the other replacement game/head...


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 26, 2005)

I would also like to volunteer for an alt slot. While I am in a few games already, I am still trying to weasel my way back into one of yours. I checked out the other thread, but am pretty intimidated by the high starting level, otherwise, I'd be rushing to it..


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2005)

got here first verb. Nyanyana  

[sblock] we play together in a coupla games.  He's an excellent roleplayer to.   [/sblock]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Favored enemy as humans would be fine kirinke.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Sukael - Yes, you may take the racial progression you indicated to me.

Kirinke - I need your character in the format I outlined in the first post please.

Bluecloud - There are some additional monk weapons in the Arms and Equipment Guide that were given to the monk as free proficiencies.  Butterfly sword (10gp, one-handed melee, 1d6/19-20/x2/ S, 2 lbs), sai (1gp, one-handed melee, 1d4/x2/P, 2 bls, +4 to opposed disarm roll), tiger claw (5gp, light, 1d4/x2/P, 2 lbs), tonfa (2sp, one-handed melee, 1d6/x2/B, 2 lbs), three-section staff (4gp, two-handed melee, 1d8/x3/B, 8 lbs), and war fan (30gp, one-handed melee, 1d6/x3/S, 3 lbs).  With a war fan, when you first enter melee, you may attempt a Bluff check against an opponent's Sense Motive check.  If you win, you get a +4 bonus on attacks made against that foe during the first round of combat.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2005)

ok, updated my character sheet. Hope it's ok.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah, that's fine kirinke.

sukael - Your character's name is Edward?  Edward M. Gray?  Umm... that doesn't sound very fantasy... sounds like the lawyer down the street.  Do ya have another name up your sleeve?


----------



## sukael (Apr 26, 2005)

Alright, I'll have it changed in a few moments.

But I'm keeping the M.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Very well then, I'll allow the M.  But Pelor help me if there's an X in there, can't stand those shifty little exes...


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2005)

How about Evard? That's pretty fantasy sounding.


----------



## sukael (Apr 26, 2005)

Hmm... what would you say to Xemarxium M. Xuudaxaxaxan?

Heh... couldn't resist myself.

Alright, actual name proposal: Evard M. Grauhim?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

That works.


----------



## sword-dancer (Apr 26, 2005)

I hope I get my Character ready this evening.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Frukathka, Ambrus, sword-dancer, how's the charcter generation going?


----------



## sukael (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey, I just realised that the name Evard is already in use.

_Evard's black tentacles._

What about... Ezekai?  Too biblical?


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 26, 2005)

> Frukathka, Ambrus, sword-dancer, how's the charcter generation going?




I'm currently mulling it over at work. I'm not used to working with just the core books; it's proving to be a bit challenging for me since I tend to enjoy using prestige classes. I'm intending to type something out when I get home later tonight.


----------



## sword-dancer (Apr 26, 2005)

Nearly done, I must finishing the equipment and write Background/Personaslity in a clear form down.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 26, 2005)

hmmm...
Whips out her baby naming book she bought for just such purposes.
Einar -> Battle Leader
Eldan -> old friend
Erland -> stranger
Ervin, -> Sea friend
Ethan, Eitan, Etan -> steadfast


----------



## sukael (Apr 26, 2005)

Oooh.  Erland might work.


----------



## kirinke (Apr 27, 2005)

Eldan's good too. Most of the E name's for boys aren't too good.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 27, 2005)

Okay, I've finished my character. He is up in the Rogue's Gallery.


----------



## Bluecloud (Apr 27, 2005)

Finally done with mine, man am i excited woot woot!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

Bluecloud, I'm not so keen on the gorilla.  The region is not exactly a jungle.  Think more a strange and mythical California.  Various kinds of dear, giant lizards, birds, etc.  No gorillas.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm sorry if you're all waiting for me to complete my character; I didn't realise everyone would have their characters ready so quickly (I usually spend a week or so before the first session putting together a PC). Please feel free to give my spot to one of the alts if I'm holding you up.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

Don't worry too much Ambrus.  Do you suppose you could have your character ready by Friday or so?


----------



## Bluecloud (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Bluecloud, I'm not so keen on the gorilla. The region is not exactly a jungle. Think more a strange and mythical California. Various kinds of dear, giant lizards, birds, etc. No gorillas.



oops:\   I'm honestly not really attached to the gorrilla I just wanted something to replace the mule so my characeter wouldn't have to carry all that equipment.    So its more of a forest right?  I would say it could be a bird but I don't see even a large bird being able to land and take off with tons of bags hanging off him. Can a giant lizard keep up with me in the trees?  Maybe a bear?  If I am not even close to hitting the mark on his i'll just go with whatever you say.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

Hows about a giant lizard that can climb?  Lizards climb.  Use the monitor lizard stats from the MM animal chapter.


----------



## Bluecloud (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hows about a giant lizard that can climb? Lizards climb. Use the monitor lizard stats from the MM animal chapter.




sounds good i was going to buy that book anyway =) thanks i'll update my characeter now.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

You could use the SRD as well for the creature's stats.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Apr 27, 2005)

Can I be put down as an alternate?


----------



## Bluecloud (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> You could use the SRD as well for the creature's stats.




i just copied and pasted the chart into my character i guess i am just going to use the average HP for him.  (22)

Do you wanna name a price for him?  Suddenly double the price of a mule (16gp) seems awefully low for a giant lizard.  It wouldn't bother me at all especially sense i had nothing else to spend my money on lol so i have like over 10,000 gp left over.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

Spend the cash on magic items Bluecloud!  That's what they're there for.

Hmm... assuming giant lizards are more common in this world, let's price it the same as a heavy horse.


----------



## sukael (Apr 27, 2005)

Bracers of armor, rings of deflection, amulets of natural armor... Try to boost your AC as high as you can, since you can't use armor or shields.


----------



## sword-dancer (Apr 27, 2005)

I´m ready.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

Sword-dancer, I need your character in the exact format outlined the the first post.  It's there for a reason.  Also I need your appearance and history.


----------



## Bluecloud (Apr 28, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Spend the cash on magic items Bluecloud! That's what they're there for.
> 
> Hmm... assuming giant lizards are more common in this world, let's price it the same as a heavy horse.




hmmmm ok a few things first sense i have it can i just use the price guildlines for magic items in the DMG that way i don't have to go out and buy the arms and eqiupment guild?  should i buy.... i think its called barding?... for my lizard or do you usually not focus on things like that in combat?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, bandits my try to steal horses, or elk, or giant lizards, but they generally don't kill them, because they want to sell them.

And you can buy items out of the DMG.  Don't spend more than half your wealth on one item, don't make the DM cry with crazy combos, etc.


----------



## Bluecloud (Apr 28, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Well, bandits my try to steal horses, or elk, or giant lizards, but they generally don't kill them, because they want to sell them.
> 
> And you can buy items out of the DMG. Don't spend more than half your wealth on one item, don't make the DM cry with crazy combos, etc.




its good to know my lizard will at least live lol but i have extra i might just buy it anyways =)

also i thought the max was 3700 for one item but hey if you want to increase it then go ahead.

and lastly i say HA! i couldn't see a crazy combo if it hit me in the face....multiple times.... with a big stick.... and all its crazy combo friends were laughing at me....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

3700gp, my bad.  Sorry, I haven't had a lot of sleep...


----------



## sword-dancer (Apr 28, 2005)

I will doit tomorrow.


----------



## Kreik (Apr 28, 2005)

*Alternate player*

Could you put me down as an alternate as well? Thanks


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

Kreik, Ranger Rick, I have you down as alternates.


----------



## Ambrus (Apr 28, 2005)

Isida, did you receive my email?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

Ambrus, I did not.  Try holly dot gray at gmail dot com


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

Ambrus has left the game for personal reasons, so I need one of the alternates to step up.  First come, first served!


----------



## sukael (Apr 28, 2005)

AARGH...  I just realised that the base Feytouched isn't a full template but, rather, a separate race (in the vein of Aasimar/Tiefling).  So, my character'll just go straight into the (full, non-transition version of the) Half-Fey template class, not Feytouched.


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 28, 2005)

Am I too late to be the first to volunteer to go from the pine to the field?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

Verbatim, you have the slot!


----------



## Verbatim (Apr 28, 2005)

Groovy....I will work on a mage char tonight and try to get him posted as soon as I can. If you don't mind, I will shoot you an e-mail to bounce some of my ideas off of you, especially since some of them will be using the AaEG stuff.


----------



## Bluecloud (Apr 29, 2005)

sorry guys about not being able to be as frequent as my posts for the past 2 days i worked two doubles in a row each on about 6 hours of sleep lol and i have to be up in 5 hours to start my new shift craziness. but i still plan to fix up my char a little and should be fully ready by tomarrow night sat morning. thanks =)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2005)

So when do we start playing?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2005)

Probably today!  I need to go over everyone's character a bit more, grab some plot hooks... Check back later today.  Verbatim's character will be joining us a bit later, once he's finished making it...  

sword-dancer, I need your character in the exact format outlined in the first post, including bolding and whatnot please.


----------



## sword-dancer (Apr 29, 2005)

@Isida Kep'Tukari

I think he is ready,mistakes excluded :\ .


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok sword-dancer, I had to do some repair work on your character sheet.  Next time, just so I don't have to guess, please run your background through a spell-checker?  Pretty please with sugar on top?  Second, a magical bow can't have _just_ the _seeking_ property on it.  A magical weapon (or armor) must have at least a +1 enhancement on it before you can add any special magical qualities like seeking.  So in order to have a _+1 seeking longbow_, which is what you wanted Suramen to be, it would cost you 8,000gp plus the cost of the masterwork longbow.  So I just made Suramen a _+1 longbow_.  You could get it enchanted to be a seeking longbow during the adventure, however.

I put my corrected format version of your character in the RG, so you would see what I was talking about.  

I also put down some skills you missed, some bonuses, and added some tricks for your hawk.  If you want to change them of course, go ahead, it's your character!  Next time, just quote my sample character and replace my things with yours, it's easier to stay in the correct formate that way.


----------



## sukael (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey, are animal companions (and/or paladin mounts) using the same rules for HP as characters?


----------



## sword-dancer (Apr 29, 2005)

@Isida Kep'Tukari

Thank you.



> Ok sword-dancer, I had to do some repair work on your character sheet.  Next time, just so I don't have to guess, please run your background through a spell-checker?  Pretty please with sugar on top?





Yes, could you give me an address?

I would`ve done it, had done it better in hindsight, before i´ve seen it was up.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2005)

sukael said:
			
		

> Hey, are animal companions (and/or paladin mounts) using the same rules for HP as characters?



  Sure, why not?

sword-dancer - Do you have a word processing program like Microsoft Word or something?  Those usually have built-in spellcheckers.


----------



## sword-dancer (Apr 30, 2005)

YesI´ve Star Office but my Native Language is German, i will try to figure out how i can use the englisch Version of the Spellchecker.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2005)

Coolness.  Or try www.google.com (it's a search engine) and search for spell checker.  I bet there's a free one out there somewhere...


----------



## sukael (Apr 30, 2005)

Take a look at:

http://j3e.de/cgi-bin/spellchecker -- a web-based spell checker (in multiple languages), and

http://www.iespell.com/ -- an extension for Internet Explorer that adds a spell checker for input boxes (eg. the ones for posting here), and

http://www.spellcheck.net/ -- another free web-based spellchecker (English only).


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2005)

In character thread is up!  http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2210888#post2210888


----------



## sukael (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey, Isida--you still have me marked down as Evard, not Erland.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2005)

Whoops, my bad.  Going to edit.


----------



## Bluecloud (Apr 30, 2005)

i know we started but RL really took a grip to me these past few days if i do it right now can i still buy those magic items? its just like two or three i think shouldn't take more than 10 minutes for me to update everything.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2005)

Sure, no problem Bluecould.  Everyone can make minor tweaks in their characters for the next couple of days here, if there's something you realize you overlooked.


----------



## Bluecloud (Apr 30, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Sure, no problem Bluecould. Everyone can make minor tweaks in their characters for the next couple of days here, if there's something you realize you overlooked.




sweet =) thanks and i decided to go no barding lol i hope this guy in the tower doesn't try to shoot my lizard =)


----------



## Bluecloud (Apr 30, 2005)

i am(hopefully) officially done!!  everyone meet ZAN!!!!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2005)

Bluecloud, the bonuses from two rings of protection +1 don't stack.  You either have to shell out the 8k for a ring +2 or only go with one.

Also I notice you don't have a backpack, bedroll, waterskin, food, rope, flint and steel, bridle for your lizard, pack saddle for your lizard, or anything else of that nature.  Do you need some of those things?


----------



## sword-dancer (Apr 30, 2005)

@sukael

Thank you.


----------



## Bluecloud (Apr 30, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Bluecloud, the bonuses from two rings of protection +1 don't stack. You either have to shell out the 8k for a ring +2 or only go with one.
> 
> Also I notice you don't have a backpack, bedroll, waterskin, food, rope, flint and steel, bridle for your lizard, pack saddle for your lizard, or anything else of that nature. Do you need some of those things?




i do have the food i called it feed because thats what the book did and i have 5 days worth.  also i do have the pack saddle i just called it saddle pack =/ oops

...... now that i think of it i know y you think i don't have that stuff.  i thought it would be easier if i treated my lizard as his own person so he has his own equipment section of all the things he is carrying =/ that way you would know what he had and what i had. i'll put it wherever you want but you'll find the rest of the items in the Cog- The lizard section towards the bottom.

in light of this i still forgot flint and steel   i will change that now.


----------



## sukael (May 1, 2005)

A question--do dinosaurs exist in Tarumen, and if so, is there any chance my character might familiar with some sorts of them?

(Trying to pick good forms for wildshape.)


----------



## Kreik (May 2, 2005)

I'll be in Africa from 15 May to 10 July, with very, very irregular internet connection. I won't be able to play in that period. Since I really like the setting, I was hoping I could stay on as an alternate for after 10 July. Hope that's ok.


----------



## unleashed (May 2, 2005)

I'd like to be an alternate please. Finally a game where I don't need to pull out ALL the books I have.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2005)

Kreik, that's not a problem.

unleashed, I have you down.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 2, 2005)

Seeing as you have me down as an alternate.  Can I take over Kreik's cleric/ranger PC?  I assume that works better than trying to come up with something totally different.


----------



## Verbatim (May 4, 2005)

Isida: Just sent you a message off list.

All: Sorry I am so tardy, but RL kicked me in the jimmies hard this weekend. I promise the arcane support will be submitted soon. Hopefully, he will be worth the wait...

Now, it is off to bed with a very tired and brain dead Verbatim...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Seeing as you have me down as an alternate.  Can I take over Kreik's cleric/ranger PC?  I assume that works better than trying to come up with something totally different.



 Ranger, as Kreik is still an alternate, I'd rather you make up your own alternate.

sukael - Yes, dinosaurs do exist and you can certainly take for wildshapes.  Just to let you know I have the MM I, II, and III, Fiend Folio, the Tome of Horrors I and II, and Monsters of Faerun.  You're free to pick appropriate forms out of any of those.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 4, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ranger, as Kreik is still an alternate, I'd rather you make up your own alternate.
> 
> sukael - Yes, dinosaurs do exist and you can certainly take for wildshapes. Just to let you know I have the MM I, II, and III, Fiend Folio, the Tome of Horrors I and II, and Monsters of Faerun. You're free to pick appropriate forms out of any of those.




Check.  Give me a little bit of time.  I should have something by mid afternoon.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

Ranger Rick, since you're an alternate, you don't have to rush.    Take your time.


----------



## sukael (May 4, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> sukael - Yes, dinosaurs do exist and you can certainly take for wildshapes.  Just to let you know I have the MM I, II, and III, Fiend Folio, the Tome of Horrors I and II, and Monsters of Faerun.  You're free to pick appropriate forms out of any of those.




I can say only... sw33t.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 4, 2005)

Posted my PC.  I am not sure of Ehlonna's domains nor do I have a book handy.  I guessed that earth was one of them.   If it is wrong I will change it.


----------



## sukael (May 4, 2005)

A question for the DM--how secretive are the druidic orders of Tarumen? (I'm trying to figure out whether wildshaping in front of Marissa would cause an "ooh, you're one of them? nifty" reaction, or a "holy crap! run away" reaction.)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

Being that the general philosophy of the this world is to make little mark on the land, the druidic orders play a fairly open role.  So wildshaping would likely _not_ be cause for a heart attack.


----------



## sukael (May 4, 2005)

I've added a list of assorted wildshapes and their stat adjustments to my Rogue's Gallery post.  I'll leave it up to you to decide which ones you will and won't allow, and also as to which (if any) will let him keep his magic items un-merged and usable.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

sukael - that looks like a great variety of wildshapes, and thanks so much for putting the stat adjustments up.  That makes my job so much easier.    As for magic items, I'm going to work it like this - If you have a magic necklace, and it has a neck, you can use it.  If you have magic bracers, and it has limbs, you can use them.  If your form has distinct toes, you can use a ring. But I would say no to using magic weapons, armor, cloaks, helms, or anything else that you would laugh at an animal for wearing.


----------



## kirinke (May 4, 2005)

where's the linkie to the IC game?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130247

Right here.  Or you could wander over to the Playing the Game board and look for "Tarumen, Land of Earth and Sky."


----------



## sukael (May 5, 2005)

Small nitpick, kirinke--at the moment, I'm still quite dinosaurish.


----------



## Verbatim (May 5, 2005)

Thoreth is posted in the Rogues Gallery...sorry it took me so long and sorry so rushed on the background. I promise to smooth it out either IC or rewrite the history when I get some time, or quite possibly both...


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 5, 2005)

Any word if my PC is acceptable?


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 5, 2005)

I will not be online this weekend.  I will try to see if I can get online tomorrow morning.


----------



## kirinke (May 5, 2005)

whoot, sorry.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 6, 2005)

How is the law, usual legal consent,  in this matter, are the authorities of Sage Hollow authorized to hold court and justice over clerics or druids, and such, or do the "churches" reserve this privilege  for themselves.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2005)

The laws vary from place to place.  Sage Hollow technically holds sway over their village and several days' walk outside it.  Technically they can apply their laws to any who break it within their domain.  In practice, this doesn't happen a lot, it only happens when they choose to enforce it.  Like now.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 7, 2005)

That didn't`t answer the meaning of my question,  I wanted to know if Sage Hollow had juristically the legal* authoritie to hold court/judge over clerics, druids and such.

*This means the churches, faith acknowledges and accepts these authoritie.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 7, 2005)

Usually if a druid (for example) were to break the laws of his faith, other druids in his circle will take him to task.  But if in breaking those laws the offender also breaks secular laws, he can be taken to task by secular authorities as well.  Druidic circles have a neutral view on this.  Sometimes they appreciate the help, sometimes not.  It's best to try to contact the local circle first.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 9, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Any word if my PC is acceptable?




Still waiting for confirmation.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2005)

Ranger Rick, I didn't see anything that caught my eye that would lead me to worry about your character.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 9, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ranger Rick, I didn't see anything that caught my eye that would lead me to worry about your character.




Thanks, would he be in town already or do I need to enter like everyone else?  

I ask because post 13 has 







> *The last table seems to be various kinds of travelers of no particular stripe. There's three others that look to be warriors, two half-elf archers and a full elf priest.




That could be I or not.  I am just wondering how to join in.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2005)

Ranger Rick, at this time you are an alternate.  This means if one of the current players has to drop out for any reason, your character will take his/her place.


----------



## Ranger Rick (May 9, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ranger Rick, at this time you are an alternate. This means if one of the current players has to drop out for any reason, your character will take his/her place.






> Post 86
> I'll be in Africa from 15 May to 10 July, with very, very irregular internet connection. I won't be able to play in that period. Since I really like the setting, I was hoping I could stay on as an alternate for after 10 July. Hope that's ok.
> 
> __________________
> --Kreik--




I thought he had to leave the game?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 9, 2005)

As you can see from the first post in this thread, Kreik was an alternate from the beginning.  He wanted to stay an alternate, even if his chance might come up while he was out of the country.


----------



## sukael (May 9, 2005)

Isida--would I have any easy ways of contacting the heads of the local druidic organization?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

You would know what signs to look for.  So it would take you a bit of searching, but shouldn't be too hard.  One of the locals may know a close contact as well.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 21, 2005)

Hello

At last until the end of next week I will be camping  and not able to post.

have a nice weekend

sword-dancer


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for letting me know sword-dancer, have fun camping!


----------



## sword-dancer (May 27, 2005)

Hello, I´m back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 27, 2005)

I need to drop out of this game. It's not holding my interest.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 27, 2005)

May I ask what I could have done to make it more enjoyable for you?


----------



## sukael (Jun 10, 2005)

Though I'd let you know--I'll be off visiting relatives from tonight until late Sunday, so I probably won't be able to post in the meantime.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 13, 2005)

Isida: You've said half-orcs are nomadic, so I was wondering if they ride any particular mounts and if there's something a bit stronger than the standard heavy warhorse as the half-orc I'm working on is very large and heavy. Would a dire wolf or something of that ilk be possible, if so how much would it cost?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

I see them as giant lizard riders or giant deer riders.  If you want to use an elk, or a giant lizard advanced to be big enough to ride, that would be cool.  Price it at 200gp above a heavy horse.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 14, 2005)

Is this acceptable for the giant lizard you're talking about? Is the 200gp above a heavy warhorse (because you said a heavy horse)? I assume the lizard is considered war trained? 

Giant Lizard
Large Animal
Hit Dice: 4d8+20 (38 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class: 15 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +5 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 14
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+14
Attack: Bite +9 melee (2d6+10)
Full Attack: Bite +9 melee (2d6+10)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: --
Special Qualities: Low-light vision
Saves: Fort +11, Ref +5, Will +2
Abilities: Str 25, Dex 13, Con 21, Int 1, Wis 12, Cha 2
Skills: Climb +7, Hide +2*, Listen +5, Move Silently +6, Spot +5, Swim +7
Feats: Alertness, Great Fortitude
Environment: Warm forests
Organization: Solitary

Combat
Giant lizards can be aggressive, using their powerful jaws to tear at prey or enemies.

Skills: Giant lizards have a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks. *In forested or overgrown areas, the Hide bonus improves to +8.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2005)

That sounds okay.  Give him a name and you can use him.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 15, 2005)

Isida: Character posted in the rogues gallery, can't miss him he's the last one, so when can I start (assuming Frukathka has quit and Ranger Rick isn't stepping in of course).


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 16, 2005)

From Friday till Sunday I´m are at our Gaming Cubs meeting.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2005)

unleashed, I'll be introducing you here shortly...


----------



## unleashed (Jun 16, 2005)

The name is Gothog not Gorthog, in the IC thread, but apart from that very nice.  

BTW - How are we handling combat?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2005)

Just give me your tactics and put any relavant modifiers in OOC at the end of the post.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 18, 2005)

Isida: Is there enough room for Gothog to charge at the beast, or do I need to change my action?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 18, 2005)

Knock yourself out, you're still on the path, you have room.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 18, 2005)

Good, just thought after posting the action that the beast may have landed too close.

Now I'll just wait quietly until we move forward.


----------



## sukael (Jul 5, 2005)

Isida, I just found a small but pertinent mistake in my build.  I can't have taken Natural Spell yet, as Wildshape is a prerequisite, and you don't get that until 5th level...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2005)

Go ahead and take a different feat, I don't mind.


----------



## sukael (Jul 5, 2005)

Combat Expertise, then?--to help make up for the rather sucky AC most wildshapes have.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 7, 2005)

I´m gone to Feen-Con till  monday.


----------



## Kreik (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm back, please contact me if there are any free spots available.


----------



## sword-dancer (Aug 4, 2005)

The GM remove at the moment


----------



## sword-dancer (Oct 15, 2005)

The GM is back

show uphere
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=152578


----------

